# 30 weeks and already 4lbs!



## Bwallace (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm type 1 Diabetic, HBA1C is currently 5.7 but my little one is already weighing 4lbs at 30 weeks! Has anyone else had this? Have you then been induced earlier or had a c section? Thanks in advance


----------



## trophywench (Aug 18, 2020)

They tell non diabetic mums things like this too and then the baby turns out to be normal size.  

Certainly the NHS for a long time, would rather their diabetic mums had more planned deliveries so that there is instant access to whatever other services than normal midwifery are needed - should they become necessary, and who can possibly know what will be needed before it's needed?  It's also been found safer for all concerned , to not go quite to full term.  With the necessity of doing deeper cleaning between patients at the moment, it makes far better sense to know when where what and who, rather than sitting at home until you're well into the throes of delivery before they'll even let you in!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 18, 2020)

Can't remember what my baby was measuring on the scans now but they said he was over the 95th percentile from 32 weeks. I had a planned C section at 38 weeks (because of a fibroid in the way) and he was 7lb 6oz, so perfectly average! Just wanted to reassure that a planned C section was very positive and lovely experience, so don't worry if you do end up down that route!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 21, 2020)

Jemima was 6 weeks early and she was 6lb4 so she would have been huge ha! I actually dread to think how big she would have been.
She was measuring bigger on the scans her tummy was in the 100th percentile!
I’m not sure how accurate the sizes are I have heard a lot about people having being told under/over weight and then being the other way so I would suggest you try not to worry about that.
I can’t comment on births as ours didn’t go to plan. 
they really didn’t want to do a section on me though I’m not sure why.


----------



## Bwallace (Aug 21, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Jemima was 6 weeks early and she was 6lb4 so she would have been huge ha! I actually dread to think how big she would have been.
> She was measuring bigger on the scans her tummy was in the 100th percentile!
> I’m not sure how accurate the sizes are I have heard a lot about people having being told under/over weight and then being the other way so I would suggest you try not to worry about that.
> I can’t comment on births as ours didn’t go to plan.
> they really didn’t want to do a section on me though I’m not sure why.


Gosh!! Good job you were early haha! Did you just go into labour early or did they induce you? Our baby has a big tummy but in the 90th centile so far... I think im just so impatient i am hoping they induce me early but obviously want her to be healthy!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 21, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Jemima was 6 weeks early and she was 6lb4 so she would have been huge ha! I actually dread to think how big she would have been.
> She was measuring bigger on the scans her tummy was in the 100th percentile!
> I’m not sure how accurate the sizes are I have heard a lot about people having being told under/over weight and then being the other way so I would suggest you try not to worry about that.
> I can’t comment on births as ours didn’t go to plan.
> they really didn’t want to do a section on me though I’m not sure why.


Also she’s now a healthy happy 9 year old. And she’s like a rake so I don’t think it did her any harm x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 21, 2020)

Bwallace said:


> Gosh!! Good job you were early haha! Did you just go into labour early or did they induce you? Our baby has a big tummy but in the 90th centile so far... I think im just so impatient i am hoping they induce me early but obviously want her to be healthy!


I had to be induced because of pre-eclampsia.
Just try to wait it out.
I still think they don’t let T1s past 37 weeks but I’m not 100% sure.
Next time you speak to your team ask about the birth, you want to have some say in it.
Take care x


----------



## pinkjessi21 (Aug 22, 2020)

My babies were 10lb 8 and 9lb 15 and that was pre type 1 diagnosis! 
I want another baby, but am nervous about managing my glucose and being pregnant and having a 3rd C section


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 29, 2020)

They told me at my 36 week scan that. H daughter was measuring about 7lb2oz so I was expecting her to be ag least 8lb ag birth two weeks later. She was born a tiny 6lb 11.5oz!!


----------

